# !!Suche Slayer 2005!!



## santa_cross (5. November 2005)

hat einer ne ahnung wo ich einen 2005er slayer in der chanuck lackierung -- also dieses rot-weiß-ahorn -- in 19" noch bekommen kann ?
ich habe schon fast alles im internet durchsucht , die blauen bekommt man noch (z.b. 1299 bei s-tec), aber nicht den rot-weißen   

zur not tuts auch der hot-rod   , und an platz 3 würde der schwarze liegen - der müsste dann aber auch vom preis her passen , weil ich eigentlich keine schwarzen bikes mehr sehen kann ! und blau - nee will ich nicht !

danke für tipps


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. November 2005)

Ich hätt da noch nen Hot Rod....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjellen (9. November 2005)

Schau vielleicht mal bei cyclewerx vielleicht haben die zumindest noch den Hot Rod

Gruss Markus


----------



## All-Mountain (9. November 2005)

Ich hab meinen schwarzen 2005er-Rahmen beim Stadler in Fürth bekommen. Ist zwar ein elender "Bike-Supermarkt" aber die haben einiges an Rocky Rahmen vorrätig. Einfach bei irgendeiner Filiale anrufen, die können Dir dann sagen ob es irgendwo in einer Stadler-Filiale deutschlandweit noch den Rahmen gibt den Du suchst.
Viel Glück


----------



## MWU406 (9. November 2005)

Hi,

Frank Kimmerle (www.frorider.com) hat auch noch einen Hot- Rod im Laden stehen (auch einen weißen).

CU
MW


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. November 2005)

@ santa_cross


gib Gas !


----------

